# tel num US embassy SSA



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I know that I can call the US Embassy Social security in the morning for brief questions, does anyone know the number that I call?
Tony


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Contact info for the Social Security unit at the Embassy is here: https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/social-security/

Scroll down to Contact Information.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks Bevdeforges, I did attend the outreach meeting last week and arranged for my daughter social security payment deposit. If I not have the same restrictions as her account have (no internet access, no visa) I might add it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Phil_Expat I don't know what provider "Converge" here's a link https://www.convergeict.com/faq/ you'll be using to dial but Manila now requires 8 digit phone numbers they've added another number at the beginning here's a link and hopefully it will show your provider. If not listed I'd contact your provider and see what number they've added.

https://www.yugatech.com/guides/metro-manila-telephone-landline-prefix-numbers/


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> thanks Bevdeforges, I did attend the outreach meeting last week and arranged for my daughter social security payment deposit. If I not have the same restrictions as her account have (no internet access, no visa) I might add it.


I have had good success e-mailing them at [email protected]. They usually get back to me withing 1-2 days and since they only man the phones for a few hours twice a week, e-mailing might be better. 

My two daughters get their SS deposited at BPI and SS only allows passbook accounts. My bank manager thought she could set up online access for the SS passbook accounts, but she was unsuccessful. We have to go to the counter to update the books, withdraw, etc.

If there is any help I can give you, just ask.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have had good success e-mailing them at [email protected]. They usually get back to me withing 1-2 days and since they only man the phones for a few hours twice a week, e-mailing might be better.
> 
> My two daughters get their SS deposited at BPI and SS only allows passbook accounts. My bank manager thought she could set up online access for the SS passbook accounts, but she was unsuccessful. We have to go to the counter to update the books, withdraw, etc.
> 
> If there is any help I can give you, just ask.


Don, how far in advance did you need apply for your daughters? I’ll be 9 months from 62 by time we arrive next April, and 5 yo son. I’m also guessing can set up adopted daughters too once that is complete(?). I’ll apply for TINs for them once living with us and we are full support as well. Any guidance appreciated! JC


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Don, how far in advance did you need apply for your daughters? I’ll be 9 months from 62 by time we arrive next April, and 5 yo son. I’m also guessing can set up adopted daughters too once that is complete(?). I’ll apply for TINs for them once living with us and we are full support as well. Any guidance appreciated! JC


According to the SS website they will not accept applications more than 4 months before your retirement date. However, I think if you are in the Philippines they might flex on that. I think our application at an outreach was more than that but I'm not sure. You will apply for yourself and any qualified dependents at the same time.

I'm not sure of your wife's status. Can she get her own SS or will she collect from yours? She actually has to be 60 to get your SS and has to have lived in the U.S. for 5 years. However, even without those requirements, she can get SS on your account as the caregiver for the kids, at any age.

Study up on Family Maximum as you will probably run into it. For my family, we are $50 under the family maximum with me and 2 kids collecting. You can't get more than the family maximum, so adding other dependents may not be worth it.

For instance:

Primary beneficiary benefit amount: 2000
Caregiver benefit amount: 1000
Child 1 benefit amount: 1000

Family maximum 4100

So these 3 claims are 100 under family max.

Add child 2 and it works like this: (I think)

2100 is available for dependents. Caregiver, child 1 and child 2 will split the 2100 evenly so they will get 700 each.

Adopted children are the same as blood children for SS purposes.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Don. Great info. Wife has 26 yrs to go yet for SS, but my Ex will collect her own own half a few yrs after me, as entitled . Knew about the max, but Glad to know about child caregiver rule, which should put us close to max as you noted. I had thought I had to be deceased for her to get that. Glad that’s not so! Thanks again !


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Don, how far in advance did you need apply for your daughters? I’ll be 9 months from 62 by time we arrive next April, and 5 yo son. I’m also guessing can set up adopted daughters too once that is complete(?). I’ll apply for TINs for them once living with us and we are full support as well. Any guidance appreciated! JC


Follow up for you as I was going through some SS papers.

We applied for my benefits and the kids at an embassy outreach here on May 18th 2018 and I turned 62 in September. So that was about 4 months ahead.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have had good success e-mailing them at [email protected]. They usually get back to me withing 1-2 days and since they only man the phones for a few hours twice a week, e-mailing might be better.
> 
> My two daughters get their SS deposited at BPI and SS only allows passbook accounts. My bank manager thought she could set up online access for the SS passbook accounts, but she was unsuccessful. We have to go to the counter to update the books, withdraw, etc.
> 
> If there is any help I can give you, just ask.


I have to take back this statement about e-mailing them. They are lame now. I sent them an e-mail on July 4th. Actually, I sent it to the e-mail address of my assigned contact. She has this as an auto-response:

"Thank you for contacting the Federal Benefits Unit at the U.S. Embassy in Manila. We will respond to your inquiry within ten (10) business days. Please do not follow-up on your inquiry unless you have not received a response within ten (10) business days."

As of today the 14th I have not received a response.

"Within 10 days" is a very poor excuse for not getting back sooner and indicates very poor management. E-mails flow in on a regular basis and there is no logical reason for having a "within 10 days" rule. I can think of some illogical reasons.


----------

